# easiest tarantula to breed?



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

i have heard that Pterinochilus murinus is the easiest to breed.any one think that is wrong?i have tried Grammostola aureostriata and Grammostola rosea but with no luck.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

P.murinus is fairly easy to breed. So are G. Rosea. But sac production is a bit different. P. murinus would be the easier of the two I think when it comes to actually getting a sac and slings.

Another easy species to start with is Avics. There is a couple advantages to that, main one being they have smaller clutches so for the new breeder its not overwelming when you do  have success. Plus the breeding is straight forward. You can even co habit the male and the female with a fairly low chance of the female eating the male, (well at least till she gets hers if you know what I mean   )


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

how many slings in a Pterinochilus murinus sack?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have personally never had a sac over 70....... I am sure someone out there may have. But me myself only around 70.


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree. _P. murinus _is, certainly, a very easy species to breed.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 19, 2007)

P murinus is supposed to be one of the easiest but my attempt last year was a bit disappointing. I had a grand total of 3 slings!
I am sure my attempt was probably the more of an exception than the norm but that just goes to show that even though it is supposed to be "easy" doesnt mean you cant fail LOL
I am probably cursing myself by saying this but I have always had real good success with Aphonopelma hentzi. The only thing is, they will be able to make a sac 1 year but the next year they will molt so no need in breeding them but every other year.
Yeah and there will be a "few" spiderlings  LOL


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

talkenlate04  thanks.i have 10 Pterinochilus murinus not mature yet.but maybe next year.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> P murinus is supposed to be one of the easiest but my attempt last year was a bit disappointing. I had a grand total of 3 slings!
> I am sure my attempt was probably the more of an exception than the norm but that just goes to show that even though it is supposed to be "easy" doesnt mean you cant fail LOL
> I am probably cursing myself by saying this but I have always had real good success with Aphonopelma hentzi. The only thing is, they will be able to make a sac 1 year but the next year they will molt so no need in breeding them but every other year.
> Yeah and there will be a "few" spiderlings  LOL


Oh Dang those are hentzi slings? How many were there?


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

wow that is great .





Brian S said:


> P murinus is supposed to be one of the easiest but my attempt last year was a bit disappointing. I had a grand total of 3 slings!
> I am sure my attempt was probably the more of an exception than the norm but that just goes to show that even though it is supposed to be "easy" doesnt mean you cant fail LOL
> I am probably cursing myself by saying this but I have always had real good success with Aphonopelma hentzi. The only thing is, they will be able to make a sac 1 year but the next year they will molt so no need in breeding them but every other year.
> Yeah and there will be a "few" spiderlings  LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> talkenlate04  thanks.i have 10 Pterinochilus murinus not mature yet.but maybe next year.


10 wow, I have two, and I think they might both be males. I am not sure yet on one, they are only 2.5" or so.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

have any luck with Nhandu cromatus?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope never tried them. The one girl I had that was confirmed female at 3" I sold her off, she was to satanic. I mean dont get me wrong in my book thats a good thing, but I have to much going on with breeding and sacs that I just felt bad for not paying enough attention to her. So she went to a good home.


----------



## rknralf (Apr 19, 2007)

I've successfully bred P. murinus twice.  The first clutch was 122 slings, the second was 212.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

i will try Avicularia avicularia to breed next.my goal is to breed Citharischius crawshayi and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> i have heard that Pterinochilus murinus is the easiest to breed.any one think that is wrong?i have tried Grammostola aureostriata and Grammostola rosea but with no luck.



How long ago did you breed them? Why do you think you have failed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> i will try Avicularia avicularia to breed next.my goal is to breed Citharischius crawshayi and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


Citharischius crawshayi is one of the hardest species to breed. It'll be awhile before you start breeding these. I wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> How long ago did you breed them? Why do you think you have failed?


i have two female roseas .both made a sack one was eaten and the other was infiertile.the g. aureostriata never made a sack.mating went good on all.i had the female g.rosea mate with the male .you could see the venom dripping off of his legs onto her.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> i have two female roseas .both made a sack one was eaten and the other was infiertile.the g. aureostriata never made a sack.mating went good on all.i had the female g.rosea mate with the male .you could see the venom dripping off of his legs onto her.


Oh wow, thats just bad luck. How often did you sneak a peak at the female while she was holding the sac? Maybe they just weren't ready to be mothers.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Oh wow, thats just bad luck. How often did you sneak a peak at the female while she was holding the sac? Maybe they just weren't ready to be mothers.


every day i would check on them.i just look through the the the cage.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Oh Dang those are hentzi slings? How many were there?


haha I didnt even bother trying to count all of those. That picture was taken after I sold/give away a bunch and the cup was still full! I guesstimate 500-800? This species is native to where I live so I always release most slings. Its my way of replacing the female I caught a few years ago and of course when I collect wandering males in the Fall. The mother of those slings was mated last Fall and I have had her cooling off all Winter. I would say I could get another egg sac really soon if I would bring her inside to warm up. I might do that in the next few days


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> every day i would check on them.i just look through the the the cage.


That could have stressed the female enough to eat her eggsac.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> haha I didnt even bother trying to count all of those. That picture was taken after I sold/give away a bunch and the cup was still full! I guesstimate 500-800? This species is native to where I live so I always release most slings. Its my way of replacing the female I caught a few years ago and of course when I collect wandering males in the Fall. The mother of those slings was mated last Fall and I have had her cooling off all Winter. I would say I could get another egg sac really soon if I would bring her inside to warm up. I might do that in the next few days


i live in spring field mo.where do you find them ?do you have any more?


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> That could have stressed the female enough to eat her eggsac.


she was in a new cage to.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> the g. aureostriata never made a sack.mating went good on all.


How long has it been? It can take well over 6 months for G. aerio to lay a sack.

Neither C. crawshayi or GBB's would be a good choice. GBB females seem (IME) to be absolute male chompers. And that's expensive. Its a waste of money if you're not careful.

I'd suggest. A. avic, G. rosea, P. murinus, or C. fasciatum.

-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> she was in a new cage to.


What does that mean? Did you house her before the sac was laid, or while she was holding it?


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> What does that mean? Did you house her before the sac was laid, or while she was holding it?


it was about a week before she laid.dumb of me:wall:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> i live in spring field mo.where do you find them ?do you have any more?


I live close to Ava. I find them in Ozark and Taney Countys mostly. Here is a link to the Bug Hunt we had last year. I bet we saw 50 tarantulas that weekend
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9345


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

Ya I don't think that it was too smart to do that, you probably thought she wasn't gonna lay huh?  That plus the constant peaking could have caused her to eat it. How long after she laid did she eat it?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 19, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> How long has it been? It can take well over 6 months for G. aerio to lay a sack.
> 
> Neither C. crawshayi or GBB's would be a good choice. GBB females seem (IME) to be absolute male chompers. And that's expensive. Its a waste of money if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


C fasciatum will chomp a male too believe me. In fact they seem as bad as GBB for that


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> C fasciatum will chomp a male too believe me. In fact they seem as bad as GBB for that



I've read quite a few posts that suggest this as well, but my female and male have cohabbited for over 2 weeks, I guess I'm just lucky? With no signs of aggression either. I hope the male is doing what needs to be done.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> How long has it been? It can take well over 6 months for G. aerio to lay a sack.
> 
> Neither C. crawshayi or GBB's would be a good choice. GBB females seem (IME) to be absolute male chompers. And that's expensive. Its a waste of money if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


it was last year for the G. aerio .i didnt know it could take 6 months.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> it was last year for the G. aerio .i didnt know it could take 6 months.


Oh ya, most Grammostola spp. can take awhile to lay an eggsac. Of course it also depends on temperature and such.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 19, 2007)

Grammastola and Aphonapelma do EVERYTHING slow. Thats why I dont keep very many, in fact I dont even own a Grammastola and dont plan to anytime soon


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> C fasciatum will chomp a male too believe me. In fact they seem as bad as GBB for that


I've never had that problem, in fact, they've been the easiest I've bred. (Except the tiny males kinda tend to be pretty quick). Females seem very co-operative.

-Sean


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Grammastola and Aphonapelma do EVERYTHING slow. Thats why I dont keep very many, in fact I dont even own a Grammastola and dont plan to anytime soon


are the Brachypelmas slower


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> are the Brachypelmas slower


I believe they aren't as slow as Grammostola or Aphonopelma. Just a little bit faster. :?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> I've never had that problem, in fact, they've been the easiest I've bred. (Except the tiny males kinda tend to be pretty quick). Females seem very co-operative.
> 
> -Sean


I agree I have co habited my male and females before with no problem. You look at them wrong and they get gravid. They were the first species I ever bred and the female I had double clutched, second one was bad but the first one went without any problem. 
Plus the males are speedy little guys and seem to avoid even the most intentional signs of agression from the female.



Novak said:


> I believe they aren't as slow as Grammostola or Aphonopelma. Just a little bit faster. :?


No you are right, I still have not found a species that grows any slower then G Rosea. Talk about taking their time good grief, Ill be 60 before my slings shows some color.


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

so the easiest to breed are A. avic, G. rosea, P. murinus, or C. fasciatum.thanks


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say C.fasciatum is the easiest, just not the hardest. 

I would go with G.rosea, P.murinus, A.avicularia, and probably some Aphonopelma spp.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Really? I get viable sacs out of them much more then I have ever with Rosea....... lol actually I have never had a Rosea sac , (a sac that made it at least)and I have had what, hmm if this female I mated drops that will be 6 sacs from the C.fasciatum.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Really? I get viable sacs out of them much more then I have ever with Rosea....... lol actually I have never had a Rosea sac , (a sac that made it at least)and I have had what, hmm if this female I mated drops that will be 6 sacs from the C.fasciatum.


Ha, hm maybe its just different for different people.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

I can get sacs they are just never good, they are hard and black and seemingly unfertile. And the smell, oh gosh the smell.....     :8o


----------



## tarcan (Apr 19, 2007)

Holothele incei is the species I consider the easiest to breed... and they will often double clutch.

Pterinochilus murinus is as many mentionned very easy to breed.

Martin


----------



## william (Apr 19, 2007)

tarcan said:


> Holothele incei is the species I consider the easiest to breed... and they will often double clutch.
> 
> Pterinochilus murinus is as many mentionned very easy to breed.
> 
> Martin


Holothele incei  are green and brown.how big do they get and are they arboreal?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

william said:


> Holothele incei  are green and brown.how big do they get and are they arboreal?



THey are more yellowish and brownish, maybe with Green Hues. Search for the HOlothele Genus thread. Also they are a dwarf species and they are more terrestrial/burrowing.


----------

